# Boston Acoustics HS - Series ?



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Last night I demo'd some Boston Acoustics HS - Series. They were the HS-450 and I even used the entry level Onkyo TX-SR304 and these speaker really shined (listen to the radio / 2-channel setup).
Bass was really tight and tweets can easily get bright.
I demo'd them @ my local Circuit City and the crew was cool about me moving the towers and setting them up for my view while sitting in one of the theater seats.

I really like them, minus they look kind of bland in style. Super light and they even have a handle in the rear so you can grab them easily and carry them to where-ever.

Towers are very light so my 1st impression like anyone else would think --- CHEAP;RUN!!---
~ Not in this case. I even challenged them to the Polk Audio monitor 70 and I was amazed, well ok, not amazed that these sound like POOH to the BA HS-450.

I was never a fan of the entry level Polks. I one year was forced to use them for a whole year before I can buget for better speakers - Wait, thats now!! lol (Shopping/researching)

I owned the R15 & R30 and that was bad torture!! Thank goodness that my Onix 100MKII saved my movies from these baffling junk they call speakers. So I am sure these Polks that I put up to the test against the HS-450s were probably really same as my old RS's.

So, if you ever around a local CC store swing by and check them out. These for the money are really nice speakers.

I was also impressed w/ the Bookshelf BA's w/ the 6.5" driver. They can easily be used for music or front L/R speakers for Home Theater use.

So here is what I listen to:

Boston Acoustics HS450
http://www.bostonacoustics.com/home_product.aspx?category_id=2&product_id=421

Polk Audio Monitor 70
http://www.polkaudio.com/homeaudio/products/monitor70/

Receiver in action: Onkyo TX-SR304
http://www.onkyousa.com/model.cfm?m=TX-SR304&p=i&class=Receiver

Oh-- forgot to mention that I listen to them @ distance from view: 6' , 8' , 12'

A++ on the Boston Acoustics HS450


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Hey all, by all means I am not trying to be harsh to Polk or to offend Polk fans. So if I do, I would like to apologize. I consider myself a mid-entry level/mid level HT Enthusiast.

I owned Magnepan's (maggies), Athena's, Yamaha, JBL, Polk and Rocket (by Onix).


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

If you are in the market to buy, I'd try to see if you could snatch up any last pairs of Boston VR3s or VR2s - they would be a step up in quality and probably cost the same or less right now due to the extreme liquidation that has been going on with them.


----------

